

Get Google+ Invitation. - sygeek

Unfortunately, Google disabled Invitation option (for now) after the Invite-fest on Lifehacker. Apparently a user found an alternative to this, sharing posts with accountless users (with a gmail account) will receive an email with an invitation option.<p>WAIT, DON'T POST YOUR EMAIL JUST YET!<p>I'll be sending invitations (with the above method) to any user who emails (check my profile for my email address) me with his/her email. Other users who're already invited to Google+ are requested to follow the same.<p>Upvote this post if you received an invitation.<p>Edit: It will take 10-30 minutes for your account to be included in the access list, till then you'll receive this message - "Already invited - capacity overload blah blah message, try later".<p><i></i>Edit2: If you are unable to get an invite message in the email, apparently you haven't created your google profile. It looks like that you need a google profile to get it working. Please re-send me your email after creating your profile.<i></i><p>This is no con for spamming and google hasn't fixed the loophole (yet). http://i.imm.io/6YFW.png<p>Just so if you're confused with the time, it is GMT +5:30<p>Edit3: If this still doesn't work, apparently you need to wait till the next day when google re-enables the invite button. Re-send me your email then.<p>Edit4: I'm going to sleep, will reply to PMs when I'm back online.
======
sygeek
So far, this method has worked for some lucky users. Don't worry, you'll be
included in the access list soon. This happened because of too many users
trying to join Google+ at a time. Google+ is just not ready yet, it is still
in field trial. Apologies to everyone who wasn't able to join Google+, I'll
re-send all the invitations once this gets fixed.

------
eneveu
A friend invited me using this exact "loophole", and I used it to successfully
invite a few friends.

Google+ is spreading virally in my social network, despite Google's attempts
to limit the number of users :)

~~~
peregrine
Same situation here. Its spreading all over my friends. I invited a ton of
people once I got in and they in turn invited a ton more. I can see it won't
be long till I've got all my tech friends on it.

------
sygeek
Some users have reported that re-clicking the "Learn more about Google+" in
the email after some time redirects them to a page which asks them to join it.

------
sygeek
[https://plus.google.com/107117483540235115863/posts/PhJFJqLy...](https://plus.google.com/107117483540235115863/posts/PhJFJqLyRnm)
Once the invite button is enabled again, I'll try invite everyone to Google+
directly, everyone who emailed me.

------
venturebros
I hope your method works. I posted in another thread and was forwarded to the
exceeded capacity page and now I am getting a 404 error so I guess that invite
link doesn't work.

Any who I shall email you.

~~~
venturebros
doing the same thing the other invite I received from someone else is doing.
It is now going to 404. Thanks anyways.

~~~
waqf
I have figured out what to do about the 404. Your link consists of the address
of a Google+ post, followed by ? and some parameters which are your unique
invite id. For some reason the post does not resolve, but the invite is good.
So keep the invite ID, but replace the main URL with
[https://plus.google.com/107117483540235115863/posts/PhJFJqLy...](https://plus.google.com/107117483540235115863/posts/PhJFJqLyRnm)
which is the address of Vic Gundotra's much-quoted post about shutting down
invites for the night.

------
netrus
Arg, Google is killing me with it's "Already invited? We've temporarily
exceeded our capacity. Please try again soon.". Getting an invitation and
still not being able to join is bad practice ...

~~~
sygeek
Please wait, it takes time for your account to be included in the access list.

~~~
netrus
I understand that, and appreciate your invitation. But I think Google is
somehow overplaying the whole invite-game. Shall I collect dozens of invites,
or does only the first one count? Google is annoying those persons most
enthusiastic about their new toy ...

~~~
sygeek
Not sure what you mean here, but you automatically get invited (no
confirmation) when someone invites you, regardless of the number of people who
sent an invitation.

------
hactually
Mine didn't work. I've resent a request after adding some information to flesh
out a google profile.

I received this <http://imgur.com/u5vEI>

~~~
trevin
That is the current alternative to sending invites...sharing posts/comments
which gives you an invite when you go to view.

~~~
hactually
But when you click through, I get the Join Google+ button, but that links back
to
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/up/start/?sw=1&type=st](https://plus.google.com/u/0/up/start/?sw=1&type=st)
where it says 'Keep me posted'.

~~~
sygeek
Please read the thread carefully.

~~~
mars
well i got a (karlton) google account and the email just offers two links

View or comment on Salman Khan's post »

or

learn more about google.

when i click the first link there appears a join google+ button which links to
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/up/start/?sw=1&type=st](https://plus.google.com/u/0/up/start/?sw=1&type=st)

:/

------
iambot
thanks for the email, but the notification received still didn't have the
ability to invite me, but merely redirected me to:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/up/start/?sw=1&type=st](https://plus.google.com/u/0/up/start/?sw=1&type=st)

~~~
sygeek
I hate to repeat this, but you need a google profile to get this working.
Please read the thread carefully and re-send me your email.

------
sygeek
Update: I'd appreciate if anyone thanks me with a dollar for the invite. Email
for details :)

~~~
sygeek
same as in my profile details

------
nontrax
Could you send me the invitation? nontrax@gmail.com ... Thanks

------
ro567b7891r567
Have a google profile...

Can you please e-mail it: besprozvanny@gmail.com

